# West Coast of Scotland. Otters / seals..



## 99203 (May 14, 2006)

We are travelling up to the west coast next month and I really would love to see some wild otters ( and seals ) if possible.

Anyone got any fav sites for the west coast for getting good photos of said otters , and , decent sunsets ?
We are only going for a week so need to know where to go and not just get there and hope to sight some otters..

Cheers
Dolly


----------



## 99203 (May 14, 2006)

Just thought...

have I got this post in the right forum ? :? 8) 


Help ! :idea:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Dolly - if you haven't one of the Mods will soon help out. 

Although I haven't been there for some years and then it was in a boat, we found Loch Sunart and the Ardnamurchan peninsular good for both. I remember watching an otter playing in the sea weed around Salan bay for ages. He came regularly to eat his tea on the drying weed. Come to think of it I remember even longer ago camping (v. small tent) at Resipol campsite (think the spelling is right.) Very basic all those years ago, but I think it has been done up and advertised widely. 

Seals popped up regularly in the Loch and sunbathed in some of the secluded bays. 

Bound to be many more places in such wild and wonderful countryside. Others will be along soon to help out. 

Enjoy your trip and I hope the weather is as good as it is today here sunny, calm but not warm - after all it is Scotland. 

Sue


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

Resipole campsite http://www.resipole.co.uk/ self drive boats from Laga bay boat hire and they will show where to see seals and maybe sea Otters. They'll also hire you out some rods for fishing.

Salen is just around the corner from me, (nice inn, steak night is Thursday - delicious) but I haven't seen any otters yet, though I haven't been out looking. Also at Acharacle are http://www.highlandcruises.co.uk/ Loch Shiel cruises, from which you might catch a glimpse of the Golden Eagles.

If you have no luck here you can nip over to Mull and go on one of the wildlife tours http://www.mullwildlife.co.uk/ or on one of the whale trips (might be a bit early yet). There's definetly Otters at Fidden farm campsite, I've seen 'em, or failing all that, drop in for a cup of tea :wink:

Tim


----------



## 99203 (May 14, 2006)

Thanks all  


Resipole Farm is now down as a 'possible deffo' , it really does look exactly what we like in a camp.
Cheers Tim.



Anymore sites , I really am most grateful...


Dolly


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*otters*

If you are anywhere near Oban I got Otters at the Loch just south of Oban sorry can't remember the name of the Loch. We were lucky and whilst they were only there briefly they swam in quite close 15-20 yards.

Best of luck

Pete


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

I just realized Resipole doesn't up until the end of March  Though there was a motorhome there the other day. Might be worth a ring.

Craignure on Mull opens 1st March http://www.shielingholidays.co.uk/
Mull is still a good option too.

Tim

PS someone told me he'd seen the otters at Salen a while back


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

DollyPeel said:


> Resipole Farm is now down as a 'possible deffo' , it really does look exactly what we like in a camp


It's a great site, although the midges are fierce after May. I'd give them a ring - they may still accommodate you even though it's not open.

Dougie.


----------



## 99203 (May 14, 2006)

Midges.

Speaking of the wee beasties , Tim , I have to ask...

How on earth do you Scottish folk live with them 8O

When we venture over the Border we are armed with every lotion , potion and cream known and they still drive me nuts :? 
How DO you cope !

Mind you , saying that , we went camping in Scotland for 16 years running when the 'children' were younger , never put us off , and that was always in August !

Dolly


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

Dolly, Shhhh! don't tell anyone; I'm not Scottish merely a heathen incomer! Fresh in at Xmas.

However, having spent a lot of time here in the past, there is no coping as such. When they get too much, it's time to retire indoors or the pub. They're at their worst morning and evening, I'm told the midge machines are quite good, so I might be investing in one come May. A lot of people have boats which they escape onto ..... Hmmm, now there's an idea.

My kids play football on a Sunday and the coach was saying in summer none of them want to go in goal!! Keep moving, that's the ticket. 

Tim

PS they're heading South slowly!!


----------



## 103188 (Feb 27, 2007)

DollyPeel said:


> We are travelling up to the west coast next month and I really would love to see some wild otters ( and seals ) if possible.
> 
> Anyone got any fav sites for the west coast for getting good photos of said otters , and , decent sunsets ?
> We are only going for a week so need to know where to go and not just get there and hope to sight some otters..
> ...


Last year I was over at Applecross if you go on a bit further to an old disused harbour at Torvaig (Overnighting ok at harbour or next to picknik tables) You may be lucky I watched a pair of otters at early evening for about 2 hours playing and feeding on crabs and swimming close to the harbour wall.Hope the weather is with you May or June should be ok.Have fun.


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

There are a couple of nice sites on the shores of Loch Leven, the first (Inverbeg) is open all year and both have spectacular views. They are both on the B863 Glencoe to Fort Wiliam road. There are also a couple of nice spots on this road for overnighting right next to the water.

There are really many nice spots for wild camping, all the way up the west coast from Oban to Ullapool (and beyond) and seals will probably be spotted regularly. I have seen 2 otters at play on the northern shores of Loch Leven one late spring day.

As for the midges.........


----------



## 104869 (May 30, 2007)

Hi Dolly we did our maiden journey to Scotland last August and wild camped by the Kyle of Tounge. There were otters and seals about ten feet away, also a variety of birds .


----------



## gardeningpheobe (Feb 23, 2006)

Stop the wee beasties biting you in Scotland.
When we were in the western isles last year we were in a small shop when a gang of huge hairy guys from the forestry comm came in. They bought up all the bottles of avon skinsosoft on the shelves. Apparently many locals use it and it thankfully worked for us as well. We thought that you could only buy avon stuff through door to door sales agents, but when we looked around it seemed to be in most small shops. Not something you would logically consider as insect repellent.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

There is an Otter sanctuary on Skye which is near the old small ferry, the turning for which is before you get to the castle. The road over is quite spectacular but a bit steep in places although the majority of vans should manage OK. The ferry is very small and quite amusing to get on to. I did it in a 3.5 ton truck (daf 45). If this sounds a bit much then you can always go over the bridge and drive round. There is also a small bay on the mainland side of Skye called Sandaig bay which we call Otter Bay. You could wild camp there without any problems.

Bubblehead


----------

